# هل نحن شعب من المغفلين ؟



## red333 (2 يونيو 2014)

*اثناء مشاركتى فى احد مواضيع الاستاذ عبود كان التساؤل هو*
*هل ما يحدث فى مصر من الصوره حتى وصول السيسى للحكم هو حدث بحكم الظروف او هو شىء مخطط ومعد له مسبقا وهذا رايط الموضوع*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3619500#post3619500*

*وسابدا هنا فى وضع عدة مشاركات متتاليه تحتوى على ملاحظات تكون بدايه لمعرفة هل نحن حقا احرار فى اختيار طريقنا  ام نحن مجموعه من العبيد المغلوب على امرهم*


----------



## red333 (2 يونيو 2014)

*فى صباح يوم 26 يناير 1952 اندفع متظاهرون من المعارضة اخوان مسلمون وحزب مصر الفتاه*
*اندفعوا فى شوارع القاهرة مطالبين باسقاط حكومة الوفد وعند الظهر  مع ازدياد الحشود بدات القاهره تحترق كل شىء المحلات والبنوك وبلطجيه فى الشوارع واجانب يقومون باعمال نهب وفوضى حتى منتصف اليل*
*وفى اليو التالى فرضت الاحكام العرفيه وفى 23 يوليو رحل الملك وجاء مجلس قيادة الثوره*
*كل هذا حدث فى وجود 80 الف بريطانى فى القناه يستطيعون احهاض اى ثوره*
*- فى عام 1954  اقال مجلس الثوره محمد نجيب المدعوم من الاخوان وجاء عبد الناصر الذى حل جماعة الاخوان *
*- وفى عام 1956 رحل الانجليز  ولكن بعد ان انفصل السودان وتقسمت مصر لاول مرة*


*هل هذه الاحداث تشبه شىء نعرفه*
*ثوره يشارك بها الاخوان ثم رحيل مبارك ثم مجلس عسكرى ثم رئيس يدعمه الاخوان ثم اقالة الرئيس وحل الاخوان ثم مجىء السيسى*
*فهل سيقسم السيسى مصر  *


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2014)

*سأنتظر للنهاية ..... أكمل ما تراه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يونيو 2014)

red333 قال:


> *هل نحن حقا احرار فى اختيار طريقنا  ام نحن مجموعه من العبيد المغلوب على امرهم*



*[FONT=&quot]لأ.... أحنا شعب بيستلذ المُعاناة ويفرح بها ويُهلل ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]شعب لديه " ثقافة الشكوى " ويتعاطى من الحظ " الأنين " [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يونيو 2014)

red333 قال:


> *هل هذه الاحداث تشبه شىء نعرفه*


*أين وجه التشابه بين ثورات وهوجات قامت فى ظل أستعمار أجنبى
وبين ثورات أو هوجات قامت فى ظل عدم وجوده ؟؟؟!!!!!*

*منتظر تكملتك *​ ​


----------



## grges monir (2 يونيو 2014)

المقارنة السياسية هنا ليست فى محلها اطلاقا ريد


----------



## red333 (3 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أين وجه التشابه بين ثورات وهوجات قامت فى ظل أستعمار أجنبى*
> *وبين ثورات أو هوجات قامت فى ظل عدم وجوده ؟؟؟!!!!!*​
> 
> *منتظر تكملتك *​


 
*التشابه انها جميعا ليست ثورات  *
*وانما مؤامرات  تهىء الشعب للاحداث التاليه لها*
*انظر التشابه يا عبود  فى يوم 26 يناير 1952  ويوم 28 يناير 2011  الذى يصل الى درجة النسخ*
*بلطجيه واشخاص مدربيين  يشيعون الفوضى*
*وانتظر  باقى الاحداث*


----------



## red333 (3 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> المقارنة السياسية هنا ليست فى محلها اطلاقا ريد


* من ناحيه ايه يا جرجس*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يونيو 2014)

red333 قال:


> *التشابه انها جميعا ليست ثورات  *
> *وانما مؤامرات  تهىء الشعب للاحداث التاليه لها*
> *انظر التشابه يا عبود  فى يوم 26 يناير 1952  ويوم 28 يناير 2011  الذى يصل الى درجة النسخ*
> *بلطجيه واشخاص مدربيين  يشيعون الفوضى*
> *وانتظر  باقى الاحداث*



*[FONT=&quot]هى وجهة نظر جديرة بالأحترام ....ولكن *​​ *[FONT=&quot]القاعدة مُختلفة ... الأجواء السياسية مُختلفة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عام 52 كانت الحكومات بتتغير كل ساعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكان هناك أكثر من حزب قائم بنفس قوة الآخر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليس الحزب الأوحد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عام 52 كان جيش المُحتل مُرابطاً فى القناة ( مدن القناة كلها ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى الداخل ( غليان حزبى ) وليس غليان شعبى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]2011 [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]غليان شعبى أختفت منه الأحزاب القوية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عام 52 لم تكن سيطرة الدين بنفس سيطرته 2011[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عام 52 كان التدين خُلُقى ...2011 تدين شكلى الى جوار الأرهابى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عام 52 كان هناك قائداً للثورة ( تمثلت فى حركة الجيش )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]2011 [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بلا قائد بل ( قواد )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشئ المشترك هنا وهناك .. هو " الأخوان المسلمون "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل هُناك ثَمة رابط بين الجيش و الأخوان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى لو كانت علاقة عكسية ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## red333 (3 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]هى وجهة نظر جديرة بالأحترام ....ولكن *​​[/FONT]
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]القاعدة مُختلفة ... الأجواء السياسية مُختلفة*​​
> 
> ...


* طبعا يا عبود الظروف كانت مختلفه*
*ولكن الاسلوب واحد*
*والادوات واحده   معارضه وجيش*
*والنتائج واحده وهى تقبل التغير الاتى*

*اما الاخوان والجيش فهم  فالرابط بينهم انهم مجرد ادوات فى يد المنظومه الاكبر*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يونيو 2014)

red333 قال:


> *بلطجيه واشخاص مدربيين  يشيعون الفوضى*
> *وانتظر  باقى الاحداث*



*[FONT=&quot]لى تعليق هنا ...لأن فيه جزئية أنا أعرفها *​​ *[FONT=&quot]كانت هناك عناصر من حماس مُعتقلين داخل سجن المرج العمومى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتحديداً فى مكان شديد الحراسة به سبعة أبواب أسمه " سجن التجربة "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو سجن داخل سجن ...مُتخيل ؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] كى تصل الى تحديد مكان العناصر ...ثم الوصول اليهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هذا مُخطط أكبر من البلطجية المُعتادون ...وأكبر بكثير جداً من أمكانياتهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]البلطجى آخرته يكسر يحرق يضرب بالسلاح الأبيض ...الخرطوش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن يوصل لسجن داخل سجن ويحرر ناس فى أقل من نصف ساعة !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ثم ...ماهو العائد على البلطجى من تحرير عناصر فلسطينية ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذا كانوا ( زوملا ) أقولك عادى ...مفهومة طبعاً ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لكن يحرروهم ويوصلوا غزة فى 12 ساعة ..!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى مش بلطجة وتكسير وحرق ونهب وسلب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى أكبر من كدة بكتير [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يونيو 2014)

red333 قال:


> *اما الاخوان والجيش فهم  فالرابط بينهم انهم مجرد ادوات فى يد المنظومه الاكبر*


*وماهى تلك المنظومة الأكبر فى رأيك ؟*​


----------



## red333 (3 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لى تعليق هنا ...لأن فيه جزئية أنا أعرفها *​​[/FONT]
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]كانت هناك عناصر من حماس مُعتقلين داخل سجن المرج العمومى*​​
> 
> ...


 

*لاحظ انى قولت  فى وصف حريق القاهره كلمة اجانب*
*القاهره تحترق كل شىء المحلات والبنوك وبلطجيه فى الشوارع واجانب يقومون باعمال نهب وفوضى حتى منتصف *
*واعتقد انه يوم 28 كان فى مشاهدات لاجانب ايضا*


----------



## red333 (3 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وماهى تلك المنظومة الأكبر فى رأيك ؟*​


* اصبر للاخر*


----------



## red333 (3 يونيو 2014)

*العام 1977 *
*18و19 يناير (يناير ايضا )*
*بعد قرارات الحكومة برفع الدعم عن بعض السلع*
*اندفع للشوارع بعض افراد المعارضة وكانت اليسار وقتها*
*مطالبين بالغاء القرارات*
*وفى نفس الوقت اندفع للشوارع اعداد كبيره من البلطجيه والخارجين على القانون فى كل انحاء البلاد بطريقه منظمه*
*حاملين اسلحه وبداء مسلسل الفوضى حرق اقسام شرطه ومديريات الامن والمحلات ونهب وقتل حتى استراحة الرئيس تم حرقها*
*- بعد يومين نزل الجيش وفرض حظر التجول*
*- خرجت الحكومه وتراجعت عن القرارات*
*- وبعد عدة اشهر ذهب السادات فى زياره تاريخيه لاسرائيل لبدء مرحلة السلام*
*- تم التجديد مرحله اخرى للسادات وفى 1979 عقدت كامب ديفيد*

*هل هذه الشقيقه الثالثه لثورة يناير*

*هل كان يجب ان تحدث ليتقبل الشعب الاحداث التاليه لها*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يونيو 2014)

red333 قال:


> *وفى نفس الوقت اندفع للشوارع اعداد كبيره من البلطجيه والخارجين على القانون فى كل انحاء البلاد بطريقه منظمه*
> *حاملين اسلحه وبداء مسلسل الفوضى حرق اقسام شرطه ومديريات الامن والمحلات ونهب وقتل حتى استراحة الرئيس تم حرقها*


 *[FONT=&quot]على فكرة أنا ملاحظ تهويلك لأعداد البلطجية ...عايزك تلاحظ حاجة مهمة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]التظاهرات هى تجمع لجماعات...والجماعات لا عقل لها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى هتلاقى واحد تناول طوبة من الأرض وحدفها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التانى قلده ...التالت ...الرابع ...وهكذا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تلاقى برضه شاب اعتدى على سيارة شرطة ...تجمع غيره بيقلده[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى بيطلع على سطحها واللى بيحرقها واللى بيدشدش البرابريز [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة مش تنظيم ...دى فوضى - زى ما قلت أنت - لكنها فوضى غير مُرتبة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن اللى بيبقى مُرتب مثلاً أتجاه عدد من البلدوزرات لمهاجمة سجن وادى النطرون[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من نقطة مُحددة ومعروفة بحيث تؤدى الى مكان محدد داخل السجن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى مش فوضى دة ترتيب مُنظم جداً وواعى ودارس داخل بيضرب فين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على فكرة ...لاحظ حاجة مهمة جداً ...دة بيفرق عن ضرب أقسام الشُرطة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن الأقسام وسط تجمعات سكنية مُكدسة ومعروفة للجميع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كمل يا باشا .. [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يونيو 2014)

red333 قال:


> *العام 1977 *
> *18و19 يناير (يناير ايضا )*
> 
> *- تم التجديد مرحله اخرى للسادات وفى 1979 عقدت كامب ديفيد*
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]من 1973 لحوالى 1974 عاش الشعب نشوة أنتصار أكتوبر *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن بعدها كان من طبيعى أن نُسدد فاتورة الحرب ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقعنا فى مشكلة مع البنك الدولى ...وهى التوصية برفع الدعم  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تم الضغط على السادات فوافق على رفعه مطلع عام 1977[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( بالرغم من تحذيرات الخبراء للسادات ) لكنه رفع الدعم عن عدد من السلع الأستراتيجية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومنها رغيف العيش (يعنى مشكلة الدعم لرغيف العيش عمرها 37 سنة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قامت انتفاضة شعبية – أسموها ثورة الجياع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والسادات وصفها بأنها أنتفاضة حرامييييِة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا علاقة لها بأتفاقية كامب ديفيد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش عارف أية الرابط بينهم الصراحة ..!!![/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يونيو 2014)

مش كل حاجة فى حياتنا تبقى مؤامرة من الالف للياء , اه فيه ناس من جوه ومن بره ليهم مصالح فى الفوضى فى مصر وتغيير نظام الحكم وشكل الدولة تماما , لكن مقدرش اقول ان ثورة يناير كلها كانت مؤامرة متخططة من الالف للياء , فيه ناس ليها مصالح من داخل مصر وخارجها استغلت الغليان الشعبى اللى حصل فى الثورة من اجل تحقيق اهدافها ومصالحها فى المنطقة كلها 
الربط بالشكل ده بين احداث تاريخية اخرى واحداث يناير ممكن اعتباره وجه نظر ممكن نفكر فيها لكن انت بتنسي ان كل حدث بيحصل بيكون وراه مجموعة احداث اخرى وظروف سياسية وشعبيى مختلفة تماما وزمن مختلف تماما عن الزمن اللى احنا فيه 
التاريخ بيعيد نفسه اه لان الانسان بيكرر نفس اخطاءه ومش بيتعلم منها :t23: لكن منقدرش نقول انها متطابقة بشكل كامل لان الظروف والزمن والاشخاص مختلفين


----------



## red333 (4 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]على فكرة أنا ملاحظ تهويلك لأعداد البلطجية ...عايزك تلاحظ حاجة مهمة*​​[/FONT]
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]التظاهرات هى تجمع لجماعات...والجماعات لا عقل لها *​​
> 
> ...


 *لا يا عبود  الاحداث دى مش فى زمن اخر ولكن يوجد شهود عيان عليها على قيد الحياه*
*و مش هقولك  ابحث فى المواقع رغم انها مليانه منعا للتشكيك*
*ولكن هل تعتقد ان متظاهر معاه طوبه  يستطيع حرق مديرية امن بالكامل*
*دائما هناك من هم فى الواجهة  وهناك من يلعب فى الخلف*


----------



## red333 (4 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]من 1973 لحوالى 1974 عاش الشعب نشوة أنتصار أكتوبر *​​[/FONT]
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]لكن بعدها كان من طبيعى أن نُسدد فاتورة الحرب ... *​​
> 
> ...


*الرابط هو الحدث الذى  يرعب الناس  ويجعلهم  مؤهلين لقبول الاحداث التاليه  *


----------



## red333 (4 يونيو 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> مش كل حاجة فى حياتنا تبقى مؤامرة من الالف للياء , اه فيه ناس من جوه ومن بره ليهم مصالح فى الفوضى فى مصر وتغيير نظام الحكم وشكل الدولة تماما , لكن مقدرش اقول ان ثورة يناير كلها كانت مؤامرة متخططة من الالف للياء , فيه ناس ليها مصالح من داخل مصر وخارجها استغلت الغليان الشعبى اللى حصل فى الثورة من اجل تحقيق اهدافها ومصالحها فى المنطقة كلها
> الربط بالشكل ده بين احداث تاريخية اخرى واحداث يناير ممكن اعتباره وجه نظر ممكن نفكر فيها لكن انت بتنسي ان كل حدث بيحصل بيكون وراه مجموعة احداث اخرى وظروف سياسية وشعبيى مختلفة تماما وزمن مختلف تماما عن الزمن اللى احنا فيه
> التاريخ بيعيد نفسه اه لان الانسان بيكرر نفس اخطاءه ومش بيتعلم منها :t23: لكن منقدرش نقول انها متطابقة بشكل كامل لان الظروف والزمن والاشخاص مختلفين


*لا يا روز*
*التطابق الكامل   ليس بين الاحداث الفوضويه لانى ساذكر احداث اخرى تختلف عن الثورات*
*ولكن التطابق فى  حدوت امور تاليه  لها  فى مدة لا تتجاوز 5 سنوات  وهو ما ساذكره لاحقا  *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يونيو 2014)

red333 قال:


> *ولكن هل تعتقد ان متظاهر معاه طوبه  يستطيع حرق مديرية امن بالكامل*
> *دائما هناك من هم فى الواجهة  وهناك من يلعب فى الخلف*


 *[FONT=&quot]ياراجل ما أنا قلت لك أن الترتيبات الكبيرة وراها إعداد وتنظيم ودراسة ورصد *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وحاجات كتييييييرررر ...[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]غير المظاهرة العادية اللى بالطوب و الشماريخ دى
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يونيو 2014)

red333 قال:


> *الرابط هو الحدث الذى  يرعب الناس  ويجعلهم  مؤهلين لقبول الاحداث التاليه  *


 *[FONT=&quot]يا عم انت ناوى على جنانى فى التوبيك دة ؟:fun_lol:*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أية هو الرعب اللى محتاجينه علشان يعمل أتفاقية كامب ديفيد ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السادات زار القدس ...وله مؤيدين وله مُعارضين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والأتفاقية كذلك برضه ليها مؤيدين ومُعارضين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] ( أحنا أستفدنا منها على فكرة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش محتاج تولع فى البلد علشان تعمل أتفاقية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لغاية دلوقتى مش لاقى أى رابط بين يناير 77 وكامب ديفيد !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## red333 (5 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يا عم انت ناوى على جنانى فى التوبيك دة ؟:fun_lol:*​​[/FONT]
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]أية هو الرعب اللى محتاجينه علشان يعمل أتفاقية كامب ديفيد ؟!!*​​
> 
> ...


 
* هى دى نظرتك لكامب ديفيد يا عبود اومال ناصرى ازاى*
*كامب ديفيد كانت كارثه لازم يسبقها تمهيد عشان الشعب يبلعها*
*كفايه ان الخضار ال بتاكله من 30 سنه  باشراف خبراء اسرائيليين وده من بنود الاتفاقيه*


----------



## red333 (5 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ياراجل ما أنا قلت لك أن الترتيبات الكبيرة وراها إعداد وتنظيم ودراسة ورصد *​​[/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*يعنى متفق معايا انها احداث مرتبه *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 يونيو 2014)

الدور الاكبر لتحريك الجماهير ياتى من الاعلام
لو ان الاعلام الان تبنى اى فكرة او مشروع يستطيع ان يقنع الناس
لو ان الاعلام الان طالب بالوحد مع اسرائيل وذكر ان اسرائيل بلد صديق
وشعب يحب الخير للجميع وما ارتكبه من جرائم هو للدفاع  عن ارض اسرائيل
او غير ذلك من الشخصيات يستطيع ان يجعل اى انسان هو بمثابة نبى او قديس


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يونيو 2014)

red333 قال:


> * هى دى نظرتك لكامب ديفيد يا عبود اومال ناصرى ازاى*
> *كامب ديفيد كانت كارثه لازم يسبقها تمهيد عشان الشعب يبلعها*
> *كفايه ان الخضار ال بتاكله من 30 سنه  باشراف خبراء اسرائيليين وده من بنود الاتفاقيه*



*[FONT=&quot]ولو أنك بتجرنا الى منطقة تانية ....لكن سأُزيدك من القصيدةِ بيتاً*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ليس خبراء أسرائيلين فقط بل ( الشتلات ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نعم ...( الشتلات الزراعية ) نمرة واحد يتم أستيرادها من أسرائيل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وثِمارها هى المُعتمدة للتصدير والمقبولة لدى دول الأتحاد الأوروبى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وياما شتموا " يوسف والى " وزير الزراعة الأسبق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ووصفوه بكل نقيصة عشان أعطى موافقة بأستيراد الشتلات من أسرائيل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طظ فيهم واللى مش عاجبه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ينتج لنا شتلة محترمة تطلع ثمرة جيدة فقط[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويحطنا على خريطة الدول المُصدِرة ....بلا وكسة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يونيو 2014)

red333 قال:


> *يعنى متفق معايا انها احداث مرتبه *


 *[FONT=&quot]يا عمنا مش كلها احداث مُرتبة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه أحداث عشوائية همجية فوضوية حدثت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مثل الهجوم على المولات ونهبها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفيه أحداث مُرتبة بحرفية – تفجيرات مديريات الأمن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الهجوم على سجنى وادى النطرون والمرج ... كذلك المنصورة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يونيو 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]نرجع تانى لكامب ديفيد ...أزاى تخلى الشعب يعمل ثورة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]( قبلها بسنتين ) عشان تمرر كامب ديفيد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعطنى وجه أرتباط بدليل وحيثيات مفهمومة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## red333 (5 يونيو 2014)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الدور الاكبر لتحريك الجماهير ياتى من الاعلام
> لو ان الاعلام الان تبنى اى فكرة او مشروع يستطيع ان يقنع الناس
> لو ان الاعلام الان طالب بالوحد مع اسرائيل وذكر ان اسرائيل بلد صديق
> وشعب يحب الخير للجميع وما ارتكبه من جرائم هو للدفاع عن ارض اسرائيل
> او غير ذلك من الشخصيات يستطيع ان يجعل اى انسان هو بمثابة نبى او قديس


الاعلام ياتى دوره بعد الاستقرار


----------



## red333 (5 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ولو أنك بتجرنا الى منطقة تانية ....لكن سأُزيدك من القصيدةِ بيتاً*​​[/FONT]
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]ليس خبراء أسرائيلين فقط بل ( الشتلات ) *​​
> 
> ...


* فقط شىء بالشىء يذكر*
*عموما حالة المحاصيل المصريه من وقتها وحالتها لا تخفى على احد*
*انت ما بتاكلش خوخ ولا ايه*


----------



## red333 (5 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]نرجع تانى لكامب ديفيد ...أزاى تخلى الشعب يعمل ثورة *​​[/FONT]
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]( قبلها بسنتين ) عشان تمرر كامب ديفيد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]أعطنى وجه أرتباط بدليل وحيثيات مفهمومة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


 *نفس السؤال مره اخرى*
*ونفس الرد*
*الرابط هو الحدث الذى يرعب الناس ويجعلهم مؤهلين لقبول الاحداث التاليه *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يونيو 2014)

red333 قال:


> *نفس السؤال مره اخرى*
> *ونفس الرد*
> *الرابط هو الحدث الذى يرعب الناس ويجعلهم مؤهلين لقبول الاحداث التاليه *


*أيوة بس الناس مترعبتش ولا حاجة
كثير جدا من الشعب بارك زيارة القدس
وبارك الأتفاقية ...المعارضة كانت معارضة (( عاطفية )) فقط
وبُناءاً على أستغلال دينى  بيكره الناس فى عيشتها من الأساس
وبعدين أحداث سنتين فاتت ليست هى من سيؤهل الناس

لاحظ ان الشعب دة كان تعبان جدا من تلات أو أربع حروب ورا بعضها
ماصدق حد قاله ناخد نفسنا بقى وسيبوكم من نغمة دع سمائى فسمائى مُحرقة
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يونيو 2014)

red333 قال:


> * فقط شىء بالشىء يذكر*
> *عموما حالة المحاصيل المصريه من وقتها وحالتها لا تخفى على احد*
> *انت ما بتاكلش خوخ ولا ايه*


*أنهو ( خوخ ) فيهم ؟
العرايشى اللى بيتزرع وسط البانجو والحشيش ؟
وألا السُكرى الهجين ؟
طن الخوخ فى وادى النطرون ( للتصدير مش هتلاقيه فى السوق )
بيتصدر بــ 700 دولار للطن ( صافى ربحية )
يعنى الخمس فدادين عائدهم حوالى 35 ألف دولار / السنة / المحصول
*​


----------



## red333 (5 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أيوة بس الناس مترعبتش ولا حاجة*
> *كثير جدا من الشعب بارك زيارة القدس*
> *وبارك الأتفاقية ...المعارضة كانت معارضة (( عاطفية )) فقط*
> *وبُناءاً على أستغلال دينى بيكره الناس فى عيشتها من الأساس*
> ...


* وانا الكنت فاكرك ناصرى ههههههههههههه*
*الاحداث دى يا عبود تاثيرها الاقوى بيكون على الطبقات الفقيره  الناس الغلابه يعنى*
*لانهم هم ال بيتبهدلوا فى حالات عدم الايستقرار  والتاثير ده بيتم تجديده كل 5 سنوات كما  ساوضح*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يونيو 2014)

red333 قال:


> * وانا الكنت فاكرك ناصرى ههههههههههههه*
> *الاحداث دى يا عبود تاثيرها الاقوى بيكون على الطبقات الفقيره  الناس الغلابه يعنى*
> *لانهم هم ال بيتبهدلوا فى حالات عدم الايستقرار  والتاثير ده بيتم تجديده كل 5 سنوات كما  ساوضح*


*هو كونى ناصرى يعنى أقاوح أى حاجة وخلااااااص ؟
وألا أذكر حقائق مُجردة من العواطف ؟؟
وبعدين انت فاهم الناصرية عندى غلط ....مش وقته ...بعدين
وضح بقى المنظومة
ومين اللى بيكون رواها ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## red333 (5 يونيو 2014)

*وبعد مرور 5 سنوات تقريبا من احداث يناير 77*
*وبالتحديد يوم الاربعاء 17 يونيو عام 1981*
*وفى منطقة الزاويه الحمراء وعلى اثر خلاف بين مسلمين ومسيحيين تطور الامر الى اطلاق رصاص ومشورات تم توزيعها ليحدث اقتتال على مدار يومين ( فى غياب تام من الشرطة ) ليسقط عدد كبير من الضحايا ويشعر الشعب بصدمه قاسيه*
*من كان وراء الخلاف ومن وراء المنشورات ولماذا غابت الشرطه يوميين قبل التدخل*
*- فى سبتمبر من نفس العام تمت اعتقالات سبتمبر الشهيره*
*- فى اكتوبر تم اغتيال السادات ثم ابتلينا بمبارك*
*هل كانت هذه الاحداث مقدمه للفواجع التاليه لها*
*- واذا كانت هذه الامور تحدث كل 5 سنوات  فماذا حدث بعد 5 سنوات اى فى عام 1986*


----------



## red333 (9 يونيو 2014)

*فى عام 1986 يوم 25 فبراير وعلى اثر اشاعات من مندسين فى معسكرات الامن المركزى  حدثت ثورة الامن المركزى*
*خرج الجنود من المعسكرات الى الشوارع غاضبين ولكن الاغرب انه*
*- تم حرق اقسام بوليس*
*- تهريب مساجين سجن طره*
*- فوضى فى الشوارع ونهب محلات*
*تدخل الجيش وقصف معسكرات الامن بالطائرات وسيطر على الموقف*
*- تم الاطاحه بافضل وزير داخليه عرفته مصر وهو احمد رشدى الذى كان على وشك القضاء على تجارة المخدرات*
*وغرقت مصر فى المخدرات*

*- حاولت المنظومه الاطاحة بالمشير ابوغزاله بسبب الاحداث ولكنها فشلت فتم الاطاحه به بعد 3 سنوات بواسطة السلاح النسائى*

*هل كان المطلوب التخلص من كفاءات هذه المرحلة*


----------



## geegoo (9 يونيو 2014)

منتظرك في التسعينات  ...
الموضوع و فكرته و عرضه في منتهي الروعة .....


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2014)

red333 قال:


> *- حاولت المنظومه الاطاحة **....*


 *[FONT=&quot]يا ألله ...يااولى الصابرين *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ياعمنا انت بتكتب أربع أسطر كل يومين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى سطر كل 12 ساعة ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو أنا " أنتى بيوتيك " ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (10 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يا ألله ...يااولى الصابرين *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ياعمنا انت بتكتب أربع أسطر كل يومين ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى سطر كل 12 ساعة ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو أنا " أنتى بيوتيك " ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


طووووووول بالللللللللللللللللللللك يا عبود[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> طووووووول بالللللللللللللللللللللك يا عبود


*يا عمنا عمال يقولى منظومة منظومة 
دى منظومة أشباح وألا أية ؟؟؟
:a82::a82::a82:
*​


----------



## red333 (10 يونيو 2014)

geegoo قال:


> منتظرك في التسعينات  ...
> الموضوع و فكرته و عرضه في منتهي الروعة .....


*الف شكر استاذ geego*
*شرفنى قرائتك للموضوع*


----------



## red333 (10 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا عمنا عمال يقولى منظومة منظومة *
> *دى منظومة أشباح وألا أية ؟؟؟*
> *:a82::a82::a82:*​



*ههههههههههههه معلش يا عبود  مضغوط شويه فى شغلى*
*اول ما الظروف تسمح  هاخلصلك الموضوع فى مشاركه واحد*


----------

